# Intel WiFi Link 100 Series (Asus U50A Laptop)

## musasabi

despite my knowing better, i decided to put gentoo on my new-ish laptop.

all's well and good with a fresh 2.6.32-r7 kernel and gnome 2.26. exceeeept wifi. im not certain if ive ever gotten wifi to work under gentoo (ive been using this OS on and off for five or six years now), so this is all new to me.

anyway, here's the possibly relevant outputs:

lspci:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 100 Series
```

ifconfig:

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:64:49:3e:b4  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

and the contents of /etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

##########

#wireless

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Diwlwifi"

##########

#ifplugd

ifplugd_eth0="..."

ifplugd_wlan0="--api-mode=wlan"
```

ive never used ifpliugd before, but it was in the handbook this time around, so i did as i was told, as far as i could tell. it seems to work for eth0.

then, i get this business.

```
patrick # ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
```

i read around, and that seems to be a driver issue... so, i went through the kernel and enabled everything that looked like intel wifi, though i was fairly certain i had the right driver the first time around. here's a bit from menuconfig:

```
<M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

[ ]     Enable promiscuous mode

[ ]     Enable full debugging output in IPW2100 module.

<M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection

[ ]     Enable promiscuous mode

[ ]     Enable QoS support

[ ]     Enable full debugging output in IPW2200 module.

[ ]   Full debugging output for the LIBIPW component

<*>   Intel Wireless Wifi

[*]     Enable LED support in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers

[*]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlagn driver

[ ]     Enable full debugging output in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers

<*>     Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn)

[*]       Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN

[*]       Intel Wireless WiFi 5000AGN; Intel WiFi Link 1000, 6000, and 6050 Series

<M>     Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection (iwl3945)

[ ]       Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwl3945 driver
```

lsmod says im not using any modules, so i know none of those were of any use... but still, i get the same result when i try ifconfig wlan0 up. i had originally just enabled the "Intel Wireless WiFi 5000AGN; Intel WiFi Link 1000, 6000, and 6050 Series" driver, as that struck me as the only fitting choice based on lspci. but, either way, it still doesnt work.

any insight anyone?

and, as always, thank you all. =)

----------

## mr.sande

You have compiled "Intel Wireless Wifi" into the kernel, that might be why its not listed in lsmod. You can get a list of which drivers are loaded for your hardware with 'lspci -v', maybe that helps somewhat.

----------

## chithanh

 *musasabi wrote:*   

> then, i get this business.
> 
> ```
> patrick # ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> ...

 Possibly you are missing firmware. Check dmesg.

----------

## musasabi

dmesg says:

```
patrick # dmesg | grep iwl

[    1.511820] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27ks

[    1.513046] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

[    1.514397] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.515741] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.515795] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 1000 Series BGN REV=0x6C

[    1.552676] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 0 802.11a channels

[    1.554191] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.554827] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'
```

and lspci -v

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 100 Series

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1205

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30

   Memory at fdffe000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-1e-64-ff-ff-49-3e-b4

   Kernel driver in use: iwlagn
```

so, as i thought, its using the driver i originally had selected ("Intel Wireless WiFi 5000AGN; Intel WiFi Link 1000, 6000, and 6050 Series").

i guess the question is now... either did i make a huge configuration error (perhaps in a config file i dndt post) or what does "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory" mean?

----------

## MotivatedTea

You're using "-Diwlwifi". Have you tried other wpa drivers? Maybe try the generic Linux wireless extensions with "-Dwext".

----------

## d2_racing

Try with this : "-Dwext"

Also can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

I don't see any iwl1000-ucode inside portage.

----------

## rozyk

What about this : 

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/net-wireless/iwl1000-ucode

?

----------

## chithanh

The iwlwifi-1000 ucode is also included in the sys-kernel/linux-firmware package since 20090817.

----------

## d2_racing

Indeed the package was added yesterday, at least that what's I saw when I ran eix-sync.

----------

